# What possesses you…



## Kingondeck (Oct 3, 2021)

…to accept a $2, $3. $4 order?!? I don’t understand how i keep getting these orders with UberEats. But I believe it is because people are accepting them so Uber is like “hey cheap labor lets keep doing this!” So if you do it, why?! STOP!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Kingondeck said:


> …to accept a $2, $3. $4 order?!? I don’t understand how i keep getting these orders with UberEats. But I believe it is because people are accepting them so Uber is like “hey cheap labor lets keep doing this!” So if you do it, why?! STOP!


I think I got an UE $3 ping maybe twice. No $2. A bit more of the $4. Maybe 5. But generally I get $5 and up. I’d park it at 99% $5 and up, 70% (minimum) $8 and up.


----------



## Kingondeck (Oct 3, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I think I got an UE $3 ping maybe twice. No $2. A bit more of the $4. Maybe 5. But generally I get $5 and up. I’d park it at 99% $5 and up, 70% (minimum) $8 and up.


What city?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

People that accept 2 dollar orders, deserve them as punishment for their crimes.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

They are accepted by dumb people, drug addicts and/or new drivers being offered a GOOD guarantee or quest.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kingondeck said:


> I don’t understand how i keep getting these orders with UberEats.


Because you took those cheap-ass orders in the past. You are forever locked into Uber’s _“This Delivery Driver Is A Sucker” _algorithm.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Kingondeck said:


> What city?


Mostly Brick, NJ


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I think I got an UE $3 ping maybe twice. No $2. A bit more of the $4. Maybe 5. But generally I get $5 and up. I’d park it at 99% $5 and up, 70% (minimum) $8 and up.


Were you previously a driver for Postmates?

Those offers that you see are generally from Postmates system.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Kingondeck said:


> …to accept a $2, $3. $4 order?!? I don’t understand how i keep getting these orders with UberEats. But I believe it is because people are accepting them so Uber is like “hey cheap labor lets keep doing this!” So if you do it, why?! STOP!


I think that because Uber absorbed Postmates, those low offers are coming from the Postmates system. Whenever a business absorbs another business, they have to try and do things to make their money back. So, for instance if you were making money as a lemonade stand and a competitor is selling their fruit punch stand which was doing pretty good, if you purchase the fruit punch stand you basically have to figure out a way to make your money back for the money you spent purchasing the fruit punch stand. 

I suspect that in a couple more years after we fakie get back on track financially, those numbers will start coming up a little bit. Postmates customers use Postmates because they can still get their food cheaply. I used to drive for Postmates and I used to use Postmates and I would frequently try to compare prices between Postmates, doordash, and GrubHub because Uber eats hadn't really been established. Postmates was always cheaper (and it was reflected in the way I was getting paid when I was driving for them).


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinCityAngel said:


> Were you previously a driver for Postmates?
> 
> Those offers that you see are generally from Postmates system.


Nope. Never even applied.

I wasn’t complaining. I was saying the exact opposite - it’s very rare that I get very low offers. Vast majority are reasonable.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

I accept them when I get a guaranteed amount for doing x number of trips during a quest. Other wise....nope.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

GrumpZilla said:


> I accept them when I get a guaranteed amount for doing x number of trips during a quest. Other wise....nope.


This is 'why'.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

GrumpZilla said:


> I accept them when I get a guaranteed amount for doing x number of trips during a quest. Other wise....nope.


I count even then. I always divide by number of trips needed, and just smack the amount onto the offer. For example 5 miles for 2.50 is not worth it to me if I need 2 trips for $4. I wouldn’t accept $4.50 for 5 miles, so I’m nor accepting $2.50+$2. I might for a mile though. But certainly not more than a mile. 

My rule of thumb is - if the order is not acceptable to me without the bonus, it’s not a bonus. So still not worth it.

That said, I don’t make as much as some people here, so this may not be a good strategy for everyone. But it’s how I feel. I need a minimum of $1.50 per mile. And absolutely no $2.50. Just NO.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> My rule of thumb is - if the order is not acceptable to me without the bonus, it’s not a bonus. So still not worth it.


Let me elaborate just a tad on that.
IF A LOAD IS NOT WORTH IT ON ITS OWN MERITS, DON'T DO IT!!!
You are just helping them prolong the life of S**TTY loads.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Bonus chasers are employees.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Let me elaborate just a tad on that.
> IF A LOAD IS NOT WORTH IT ON ITS OWN MERITS, DON'T DO IT!!!
> You are just helping them prolong the life of S**TTY loads.


That was my point. I’m not saying what’s right for whom, but unless I’m happy with the payout as it appears - I don’t take it. Because non-tippers and low tippers are always a possibility.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I still get a LOT of those lowball requests. Get them on Doordash too. Just keep declining. I think the companies rely on new drivers who think they’ll get in trouble for declining requests.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Oh, I get a bazzillion of them on DD. Hence the single-digit acceptance rate.

Just not on Uber.

Apologies if I was not clear.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Let’s see- $2.50 in the U.S. is worth a lot more in some impoverished country. So all I have to do is accept a bunch of $2.50 deliveries here and fly to said country. Then I could be super lonely and get some exotic disease.

Never mind!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> My rule of thumb is - if the order is not acceptable to me without the bonus, it’s not a bonus. So still not worth it.


Folks, please read this ^^ again, and commit to memory.

A "bonus" is extra pay .. above and beyond regular pay. It doesn't replace regular pay. It's like a tip ... that is a bonus too.

If someone told me that if I'd wait for ten minutes they'd give me a $10 tip I would decline because the wait is a FEE FOR SERVICE, a regular charge. And a tip (if any) should be in addition to regular fees.


----------

